# Inbreeding?



## matt581 (Mar 24, 2012)

When you buy 2 tortoises from the same clutch and 1 is a male and 1 in a female can the have inbreeding like other animals? I know alot of ppl buy same tortoises from same clutch and i was just wondering 

thanks


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes they can. Most people who intend to breed make sure they get some different bloodlines.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Mar 24, 2012)

They will. Something I've noticed with my own though is that my male won't mate very often with the female he grew up with. He tends to prefer the ones introduced to him later on. Not sure if that's the norm though!


----------



## matt581 (Mar 24, 2012)

so people really sell them inbreeding?


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> They will. Something I've noticed with my own though is that my male won't mate very often with the female he grew up with. He tends to prefer the ones introduced to him later on. Not sure if that's the norm though!



Very interesting. Mine are just the opposite. They are not related, but he and his "favorite" did grow up together. He does breed the newer girls, but not nearly as much.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2012)

More than likely, clutch-mates will be the same sex. You can have different sexes in the same clutch, but more often than not, its the same sex.

Of course, this year's clutch of males, might join last year's clutch of females and you'd have the in-breeding situation.

I think in the wild, there are so many hazards for baby tortoises that a brother and sister probably would never get together.


----------



## matt581 (Mar 25, 2012)

emysemys said:


> More than likely, clutch-mates will be the same sex. You can have different sexes in the same clutch, but more often than not, its the same sex.
> 
> Of course, this year's clutch of males, might join last year's clutch of females and you'd have the in-breeding situation.
> 
> I think in the wild, there are so many hazards for baby tortoises that a brother and sister probably would never get together.



that helped out thanks!


----------

